# How do you make new wood look distressed?



## Peter88 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have lot of piece of old wood that I bought for my home. It's about 1 inches thick. The wood is not painted and I do also not want to paint it. Anyone please help me..


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 28, 2013)

Depending on the look your going for you can beat it with a chain, tap some nails into it laying flat, wood burner, sand blast, drill fake 'bug holes', etc. Just test your method on some cheaper wood like pine and see how it takes your finish. Any distressing on soft wood will make a huge difference in how the wood absorbs stain, which could be good or bad based on what you want.

I did the above methods on an alder chest years ago and it came out pretty good.

Best of luck!


----------



## phinds (Feb 28, 2013)

Peter88 said:


> How do you make new wood look distressed?



Tell it you're going to use if for drawer sides and bottoms.


----------



## RusDemka (Feb 28, 2013)

phinds said:


> Tell it you're going to use if for drawer sides and bottoms.



Or put a jar of termites next to it, that will stress it out... 

Or what bangle guy said, that works too


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2013)

I think Eric nailed it pretty good when he hammered out his chain of descriptions. 

I warned you Peter.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 28, 2013)

Sandblaster a torch and a ball peen hammer should do it :)


----------

